# Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)



## apfelschnecke (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo hallo 

habe zufällig eine alte Zinkwanne in die Finger bekommen und plane nun einen einen kleinen miniteich für meinen Balkon. 
Mit Teichen habe ich ich bisher leider keine Erfahrung genauso wenig wie mit Foren 
Bei Recherchen im Internet bin ich nun auf diese super Seite gestoßen und habe mich gleich mal registriert um hoffentlich ein paar Tips zu lesen und zu bekommen!
In die Zinkwanne passen ungefähr 150 l und eigentlich wollte ich sie mit Teichfolie auslegen, da ich gelesen habe das die Teicherde mit dem Zink reagiert und das nicht gut für die Pflanzen ist? Jetzt habe ich aber auch gelesen, dass man überhaupt keine Erde verwenden sollte und einfacher Kies langt.
Gibt es nicht auch so eine Art Paste die man an die Wände streichen kann?
Und wie sieht es mit Pumpen aus? Sollte man so etwas verwenden brauchen die Planzen so etwas oder sollte man alles so gedeihen lassen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Hallo Apfelschnecke,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns. Ich habe Dich mit Deiner Zinkwanne mal in die Rubrik Miniteiche verschoben. Hier findest Du auch viele Beispiele zu Deinem Thema. Und Antworten auf Deine Frage. Stöbere einfach mal durch.

Die Zinkwanne könntest Du mit Flüssigfolie oder Schwimmbadfarbe ausstreichen. Ich selber habe Flüssigfolie genommen.


----------



## apfelschnecke (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Vielen dank =)


----------



## Tomke (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Hallo Apfelschnecke,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum!  

Hier gibt es wirklich viel zu lernen und alle wollen gerne helfen.
Bin auch erst seid äh, ca. Mai hier. Mein Teich ist von März´11 und ich brauchte und brauche immer noch manchmal Infos und Hilfe.
Ich werde mir auch demnächst einen Miniteich in Form eines Weinfasses einrichten und bin auch auf der Suche nach Ideen.
Teicherde brauchst Du nicht, lege die Pflanzkörbe mit Zeitung aus, setze die Pflanze in feinen Kies oder Spielsand, klapp die Enden der Zeitung um und lege größere Kiesel zum Halt drauf. Achte nur drauf, daß die Pflanze noch genug "Luft" kriegt.

Bitte denk nicht mal dran, Fische da reinzusetzen, dafür ist das echt zu wenig Wasser. 
Kriege hier schon  wegen meinem 750l-Teichlein. Stimmt ja auch, muß schon sehr aufpassen, daß die Wasserwerte alle stimmen und so.

Wenn alles gut läuft über eine gewisse Zeit, könntest Du Wasserschnecken reinsetzen.
Pflanzenbeispiele kriegst Du hier im Miniteich-Forum.

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern und Basteln,

LG, Heike


----------



## Winnie62 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

HIho

najaa, bei gewissen aquaristischen Grundkenntnissen braucht man auf ein paar kleine Fischlein nicht zu verzichten. 

Nur zum überwintern müssen sie wieder rein, also in ein Aquarium. Elassoma evergladi kommt über den Winter ohne weitere Technik aus in Aquarien ab 15 Liter Inhalt. Nur ein bißerl Licht und ein paar Pflanzen hätten sie gerne.
Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Hallo Winnie,
Du hast sicherlich recht...
aber jedesmal ein Rudel Fische umsetzen?
Stresst das die Tiere nicht zu sehr?
Bei der größe hätte ich die Befürchtung einen zu vergessen...


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Vor allen Dingen hätte ich keine Lust, einen schön eingewachsenen Mini mit dem Kescher zu zerhacken, um die Zwerge einzufangen.

Ausserdem hat nicht jeder Aquarienkenntnisse und Möglichkeiten, Fischen zu überwintern. Ich finde, dass ist eine Haltungsart, die Mann Leuten überlassen sollte, die wissen was sie tun und nicht jedem Anfänger gleich raten, Fischchen in seine Bütte zu setzen. Letztendlich tut man den Fischen damit keinen Gefallen.


----------



## apfelschnecke (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Möglichkeiten zum überwintern hätten die Fische schon sind drei rießen Aquarien im Haus aber mir tun die Fische selber so leid in so einem kleinen Ding 
Danke für den Tip mit der Zeitung!!!


----------



## Winnie62 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Hoi Andreas und Christine

sicher habt ihr Recht damit, das es besser ist nicht jeden zu ermuntern Fische in den MiniTeich zu setzen. Andrerseits ist es durchaus so, das ich betone man möge sich aquaristische Grundkenntnisse aneignen. Wenn ich mir die Kompetenz einiger Großteichbesitzer anschaue........da wird mir angst und bange 

Ich finde ein kategorisches ausschliessen von Kleinfischhaltung ebenso unsinnig wie ein *klar, 1 __ Goldfisch geht immer*

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Winnie62 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Achso

und was die wilde Kescherjagd mit Teichverwüstung angeht, ich kann meine Guppies mit der Hand fangen. Und zwar nicht weil ich so schnell bin, sie sind von wegen (gaaaaaaanz wenig) Futter gewohnt in meine Hand zu schwimmen. Kann jeder gerne vorbeikommen und beim abfischen zuguggen, no Prob.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Hallo Winnie,



Winnie62 schrieb:


> Andrerseits ist es durchaus so, das ich betone man möge sich aquaristische Grundkenntnisse aneignen.



Das Problem ist nur, dass die meisten soweit gar nicht mehr lesen. Gerade Kleinteichbesitzer mit Fischwunsch neigen leider dazu, nur das zu lesen, was sie lesen möchten. Leidtragende sind die Fische. Deshalb ist das kategorische Nein in den meisten Fällen fischfreundlicher.


----------



## Winnie62 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Grüße an alle bin neu hier =)*

Hoi Christine

ich stimme dir bei den Kleinteichbesitzern mit Fischwunsch absolut zu. 

Nur denke ich, das sie sich eh nen Fisch holen, das steht hier dann nur nicht mehr im Forum. Möchte nicht wissen wieviele Goldies und co. sich in 100 Liter Kübeln tummeln. 

Insofern ist mein Standpunkt eher so, das ich den Leuten sage was gehen könnte. Wenn sie es dann tun und es klappt ist es auch fischfreundlich

Ich glaube aber, das wir beide gar nicht soweit auseinander sind. Jedenfalls kann ich deine Argumentation gut nachvollziehen.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------

